
Screenshots is Shipping in Firefox 56 - 6a68
https://medium.com/firefox-test-pilot/screenshots-is-shipping-in-firefox-56-25ecbe0d5b91
======
stefco_
>Smart search: We built Page Shot to not only capture a screenshot, but to
capture lots of metadata as well. Page Shot extracted text and other
attributes from the underlying pages and stored it along with each screenshot.
In practice, this meant that shots of text were fully searchable.

This is a great feature. I'll freely admit to taking gratuitous screenshots to
share things (Cmd-Shift-Ctrl-4 makes it so easy on a Mac); of course, this
makes the image impossible to search for later. It would be great to be able
to search through the images I lazily take with a good old text search.

If Mozilla keeps it up with features and performance improvements, they'll
lure me back from Chrome.

------
WiseWeasel
It's lame that they put that option at the bottom of the contextual menu when
you right-click on a page. I'm constantly triggering the screenshot mode when
I'm trying to Inspect Element.

~~~
6a68
Yeah, this is a legit concern.

Screenshots is implemented as a WebExtension. Unfortunately, the WebExtensions
framework in Firefox currently appends items to the bottom of the context menu
--so you'll notice this with other WebExtensions, too.

There's a bug open to change this behavior:
[http://bugzil.la/1325758](http://bugzil.la/1325758) . If you'd like to hack
on some browser JS, I'd be happy to help get you connected with a bug mentor
on the addons team :-)

~~~
WiseWeasel
Thanks for your informative response! That's a very interesting discussion,
and I'm glad to see support for at least moving Inspect Element back to the
bottom in the short term.

Some of the use cases for precise placement capabilities seem pretty
compelling, but here's hoping for accessible user customization options as a
long term solution, perhaps in conjunction with the ability for WebExtension
developers to set appropriate default placement, as long as that placement is
not below Inspect Element. Inspect Element at the bottom is sacred!

